

New Xen vulnerabilities and how Linode addressed them - TheSwordsman
http://blog.linode.com/2012/06/13/xen-security-advisories-and-how-we-handled-them/

======
WestCoastJustin
I guess if you have a SAN hosting the vm data disks then you can just 'xm
migrate' the machine from the vulnerable cluster to the updated ones without
much of a hassle. This would be a massive job for cloud providers though.

~~~
TheSwordsman
Indeed. But Linode doesn't use SANs. They only use local storage. So I can
only imagine how much more of a task it was to get this done.

